# ONKYO tx nr807 HDMI INPUT issue



## brickhead904 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the above receiver. It used to work fine, but after a sound outage (now resolved), the receiver only recognized HDMI IN1. I can input either my blue ray or my cable box in IN1 and it works, but when I try either in HDMI IN3 (ideally for my cable/sat in), I get no audio or video to my tv. In the setup, I have turned on cable/sat to HDMI IN3, but it isn't working.

Any help with this issue would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Brick


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you be more specific on "sound outage"? Also do you mean that you went into the AVR menu and assigned the input?


----------



## brickhead904 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, sorry, I don't know too much about receivers. Anyway, a while back the receiver stopped sending sound to the speakers. I was still getting video, but no sound and on the display, the speaker channels were not showing up as if there were no speakers connected. It happened all of the sudden (with no changes to the configuration) and I couldn't get sound to output. I was too busy to deal with it, so I disconnected the HDMI inputs form the receiver and stopped using it -- just went straight to the TV. I shut the receiver down for several months and decided to try troubleshooting now that I have more time. Well it seemed to recognize the speakers. So I connected to the net and performed a firmware upgrade, the connected everything again.

HDMI IN1 worked for my blueray, but no signal from the cable box. I tried several of the other inputs, but none seemed to work. When I plug the cable box into HDMI IN1, it works fine. I have HDMI IN1 and HDMI IN3 assigned in the AVR setup at the moment with no other HDMI or component inputs assigned, but nothing is being sent through HDMI IN3.

Thanks.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it possible for you to do a total reset of the AVR and start over with assigning all your inputs, that may work.


----------



## brickhead904 (Dec 13, 2010)

I did a reset (according to the manual hold the tv/tape button and the standy at the same time). I'm not sure if there is a more comprehensive reset, but I will try it again.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

after the reset you need to redo the Auddessy setup, that may be part of the reason your having issues. Make sure you read at least 5 positions with the mic.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you have an input button on the remote that will allow quick Digital/Analog changes, On the remote for my Denon (completely different i know) there is an input button and once in awhile one of the twins will get ahold of the remote and they always seem to hit that button which causes a loss in sound but not picture.


----------



## brickhead904 (Dec 13, 2010)

A couple of responses. First, I have never performed the Auddessy setup for a couple of reasons. Nonetheless, I guess that could have been some of the audio issue, but would it cause the video problems also?

As for the digital/analog toggle, I do have that on both the remote and the front controls. I used to have that problem with my old receiver too and it was always a PITA to get it back. It actually toggles between HDMI/analog on this unit. The weird thing is that it seems to autodetect in some way. I think this does have something to do with it. I reset the unit and it is doing the same thing, but now I noticed that on HDMI IN2-5, if I connect an HDMI cable to the in and switch to that device on the AVR, it tries to go to HDMI on the display, then changes back to analog automatically and no audio or video. It is as if there is a conflict or it doesn't recognize the cable or cable box. Same thing happens when I plug in the cable box or blueray to HDMI IN1 and the cable box is off, but when I plug either the unit to HDMI IN1 and they are on, they work fine.


----------

